# Another moan about online detailing shop



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Im not going to mention their name but service was not good at all and they are sponsors here 
I never used them before, I needed few products urgently but other shops that I use were out of stock. So I rang this company just to make sure they have it in stock before I order anything. 
Thursday afternoon I rang telling them I need these products asap and they say, yes we got plenty of those products you need and will be sending them out same day. So I placed an order. 7 days later, next Thursday still no parcel for me, so another phone call (which was answered quickly ) said sorry but your items never left our unit. Will send them today and you will receive it on Monday (today). 
Do you think I received that parcel? NOOOO NOOOO NOOOO

Crap service, never ever use again, useless 

I’m so pissed off with this kind of service, spent whole today waiting for currier but nothing arrived 

:wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Give them a call back Tomorow find out what's going on, if your not happy demand a refund and tell the you will take your service else where.


----------



## Lucchinelli (Mar 26, 2012)

kordun said:


> Im not going to mention their name but service was not good at all and they are sponsors here
> I never used them before, I needed few products urgently but other shops that I use were out of stock. So I rang this company just to make sure they have it in stock before I order anything.
> Thursday afternoon I rang telling them I need these products asap and they say, yes we got plenty of those products you need and will be sending them out same day. So I placed an order. 7 days later, next Thursday still no parcel for me, so another phone call (which was answered quickly ) said sorry but your items never left our unit. Will send them today and you will receive it on Monday (today).
> Do you think I received that parcel? NOOOO NOOOO NOOOO
> ...


Why not mention their name?

Poor service should be highlighted, especially if they've had your wonga.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've had the same recently... maybe the same people.... now, I never need anything urgent (good planing is all part of the detail ), but they updated me with the issues and I'm sure they will get it sorted out as and when...

S**t happens, and sometimes it can't be helped... hence why I very rarely "promise" anything to anyone...

no doubt a pain in the backside for you though.... hope you get it sorted OP...

:thumb:


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

i'd be very surprised if it was tim at cyc or the guys from carwashnwax never had nothing but the best service from them


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Why moan and not tell us?
Well not moan but you know what I mean


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

davewhitt said:


> the guys from carwashnwax never had nothing but the best service from them


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

I agree this needs to have who it is included for others to weigh up


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Your not helping anyone by not posting the name of them mate! Might aswell give us a heads up!


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

No point starting the story and not finishing it 
Sort of like a coronation street soap episode it all blows up and we have to wait another 2 days to see what happens


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Come on Daphne tell us.
Ive never had any problems with any of the dealers Ive used on here,so if it is one of the ones Ive used I'll be surprised.


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

I have used lots of online shops there is no doubt some are better than others on speed of delivery. Having no loyalty I go on price, stock, hopefully free delivery and who has the more of the items I want - so cutting down on small orders. The free delivery is, I think partly the problem.
However, what pees me off the most is sending off a payment and then hearing absolutely nothing. No acknowledgement, no email when when posted, and no order checking system on line - just leaving you to guess and hope and eventually enquire and then it gets posted. Perhaps my expectations are too high. I expect delivery within two or three days of ordering. Spoilt by Amazon!
That said I have had pretty good customer service too when things have not gone well. For instance I sent a email asking when I might receive an order last Saturday to one company and got a phone call from the director at 8pm who did what he said he would.


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

By any chance was the company waxdaddy?


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Things do go wrong from time-to-time - that's just a fact of life.

The test of a supplier is how they deal with it when things DO go wrong, but failing to deliver twice is really poor.

My experience with traders on here is just as variable as with traders anywhere else, including the way they (fail to) deal with problems appropriately.

Except PolishedBliss, who always seem to get everything right for me, but I'm sure that won't be the experience of everybody here


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

the problem is so many people have a moan as soon as the OP mentions a name you get 100`s of that stores lovers sticking up for them, so the OP in this case has done the right thing in venting his frustrations without naming the store, as mentioned a call to said store will give you a up date but Id be well Peeved if the same thing happened to me, If the OP had just gone on their web site and ordered then they may have been a few items short but the fact the OP has rang and checked and its still gone breasts up does take the mick,
most people slate OP`s for naming without trying to contact.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> the problem is so many people have a moan as soon as the OP mentions a name you get 100`s of that stores lovers sticking up for them, so the OP in this case has done the right thing in venting his frustrations without naming the store, as mentioned a call to said store will give you a up date but Id be well Peeved if the same thing happened to me, If the OP had just gone on their web site and ordered then they may have been a few items short but the fact the OP has rang and checked and its still gone breasts up does take the mick,
> most people slate OP`s for naming without trying to contact.


Can win eh....

:lol:

:wall:

Think it's a bit out of order for people to start naming company's as well.... why drag their name up when why could possible have nothing to do with it... just stupid, and unfair (imo)

:thumb:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Can win eh....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Sometimes its a bit of a game for the onlookers to egg on a situation, Ive noticed it a few times on here now.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

The power of the forum , The ability to shoot down someones business in flames just because they made a mistake 

I can't defend their customer service but just bear in mind sometimes when things go wrong there could be far bigger reasons behind it especially if it's a company with a few employees


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> The power of the forum , The ability to shoot down someones business in flames just because they made a mistake
> 
> I can't defend their customer service but just bear in mind sometimes when things go wrong there could be far bigger reasons behind it especially if it's a company with a few employees


Agreed,this person should notify the company and resolve it with them.


----------



## Falon (Mar 16, 2012)

composite said:


> Agreed,this person should notify the company and resolve it with them.


read again 



> Im not going to mention their name but service was not good at all and they are sponsors here
> I never used them before, I needed few products urgently but other shops that I use were out of stock. So *I rang this company just to make sure they have it in stock before I order anything*.
> *Thursday afternoon I rang* telling them I need these products asap *and they say, yes we got plenty of those products you need and will be sending them out same day*. So I placed an order. 7 days later, next Thursday still no parcel for me, *so another phone call* (which was answered quickly ) *said sorry but your items never left our unit*. *Will send them today* and you will receive it on Monday (today).
> Do you think I received that parcel? NOOOO NOOOO NOOOO
> currier but nothing arrived


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

I think you should tell members who it is .... name the company so that they can correct their mistakes... 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

I think the OP is venting his anger in this case...which hes entitled to do!

Hes done the best thing by not outing the company involved! We all deal with companies day out and 1 person can have a excellent service whilst 2 minutes later person 2 has a poor service! This happens day in day out all round the world! 

Its hard enough for all the companys out there at the moment give them a break and a chance to sort out there wrongs! You never quite know whats going on in the background!!


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

If he's not going to name the company then why even put this thread up in the first place????

I am off to start a thread titled 'CLICK THIS LINK FOR FREE DETAILING GOODIES'

But i won't post up the link. Same thing

Dave


----------



## Twitcher (Mar 22, 2012)

Fair enough for not naming. Could be a one off, something that has happened to most companies once in their business life. I'm sure they have learnt and will correct their mistakes. If the problem persists, then its good to mention the company


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

banditbarron said:


> If he's not going to name the company then why even put this thread up in the first place????
> 
> I am off to start a thread titled 'CLICK THIS LINK FOR FREE DETAILING GOODIES'
> 
> ...


Not every post is a public awareness post.

Sometimes you just want to VENT, plain and simple.

Although sometimes naming the company does in fact get results, so if you want a solution that's not a bad way to go....

It could be worse. You could be vomiting popcorn into your hand like nick.s!


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

While we're all venting on unnamed companies, why is it when a certain delivery company (Yodel - oops) deliver an item, they always farm it out to independent couriers with no tracking etc, so the item is signed for as delivered when it reaches Yodel, then sometimes it takes another 3 days to reach me.

And who decided its acceptable to put stuff in the blue wheelie bin if they don;t get an answer.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

If you read this persons previous posts it's easy to find out what company it is.


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Im with the majority here . Far too many times have i seen new guys slated for slagging of a company . I too have been banned from this forum for venting my opinions on cr*p customer service . But alas all the followers will jump on the merry bandwagon , the thread will go off topic , get shut and probably end up with me being banned again .
If anyone has the sense to read his other posts they would find out who the retailer is but that is your choice . 
Well done to the OP for biting his tongue on this one

EDIT , go figure , the retailer was the one in question the last time i got involved in a thread about his cr*p customer service which got me banned , be careful OP he has a lot of space on his double decker bandwagon . Loads of people on here willing to jump on it .


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

You may have experienced some bad luck with "This company", but then they could have hundreds of satisfied customers, we don't know the full story and mistakes can happen, we're all human.

One thing to remember as well is compaines like to dispatch orders as quick as possible, I'm sure I speak on behalf of many (If not all), when I say we all like to receive our orders as soon as possible, again the company can make a mistake doesn't mean they're a bad company and you should aviod them or slander them on a public forum.

My advice would be to talk directly to the company to try resolve the matter, depending on what it is they might not even be aware of whats happened.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

kordun said:


> I'm so pissed off with this kind of service, spent whole today waiting for currier but nothing arrived
> 
> :wall: :wall: :wall:


Calm down fella, not exactly the end of the world is it....

You say you needed the products urgently, as an old skool manager once said to me, 'nothing is urgent, unless it's a matter of life and death, important yes, but nothing is urgent'

How about ringing the supplier in question and venting your frustration instead of throwing the teddies out the pram on an open forum......


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sorry but name and shame, if was another service other people would easily name them, it seems that if they sponsor the forum you cant have a bad word against them.

Lets name them please.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Stomper said:


> I too have been banned from this forum for venting my opinions on cr*p customer service
> [...]
> EDIT , go figure , the retailer was the one in question the last time i got involved in a thread about his cr*p customer service which got me banned


Assuming there's not more to it (and there often is), I really enourage anyone who feels they've been censored JUST for relating their story of poor customer service contact VIPER directly.

He takes that sort of censoring very seriously, and is very good at getting things sorted.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> I'm sorry but name and shame, if was another service other people would easily name them, it seems that if they sponsor the forum you cant have a bad word against them.
> 
> Lets name them please.


I`m all for naming and shaming if you have spoken to them and they still havent helped.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> I`m all for naming and shaming if you have spoken to them and they still havent helped.


seem he has once and they havent helped, how many chances do you need to deliver goods you have paid for, its a buyers market now vote with your feet...or debit card in this instance.

Lets get them named come on.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> I'm sorry but name and shame, if was another service other people would easily name them, it seems that if they sponsor the forum you cant have a bad word against them.
> 
> Lets name them please.


Yep,Ive seen loads of threads where people have moaned about (example) crap BT or Virgin broadband or about a named car dealership.Or my car plus brand name is crap.
Its a service,just saying " there are loads of happy customers" doesnt help when youre not one.A business should be judged on how well they deal with unhappy customers to whom theyve provided crap service tr in this case,no service.

As far as I recall from reading the original post the guy has mailed and rung the seller to try and get it sorted.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like you are on a mission Grizz.... :lol:



:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Well I've narrowed it down to 2


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> seem he has once and they havent helped, how many chances do you need to deliver goods you have paid for, its a buyers market now vote with your feet...or debit card in this instance.
> 
> Lets get them named come on.


Agreed!!


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Why did you wait 7 days to phone them back? I would of been on the phone the next day or at very least the day after, then the issue would of been sorted a bit quicker.

Still not good you nver received them but you could of made life a little easier!


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

neilos said:


> Calm down fella, not exactly the end of the world is it....
> 
> You say you needed the products urgently, as an old skool manager once said to me, 'nothing is urgent, unless it's a matter of life and death, important yes, but nothing is urgent'
> 
> How about ringing the supplier in question and venting your frustration instead of throwing the teddies out the pram on an open forum......


You obviously never read th OP properly as he clearly states he has called them and on the second occasion he waited in all day AGAIN and it never showed.
Now this isnt the 1st time this seller has had threads like this started about him .
Im just a hobby detailer but do do the odd car for friends and family . If i had booked someone in and ordered a wax which they sopecifically wanted id expect it within a reasonable timeframe allowing me to book in the said car in in advance . 
Now theoretically i would have had to cancel the customers car , if i were a legit company would this not project an unprofessional image of me . I think it would . 
Over and above that i now own a pot of expensive wax (when it finally gets here) and no return income from it .

Do you think this is ok ?

I dont .

And secondly , if im ordering goods online and theres feedback regardless if its good or bad . I appreciate the fact it is available . 
If no one had anything bad to say about anyone or any comapny id be suspicious , and this seller is a repeat offender so threads like this need to be around to prevent this happening again . 
I for sure will never order from this company.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Stomper said:


> Im with the majority here . Far too many times have i seen new guys slated for slagging of a company . I too have been banned from this forum for venting my opinions on cr*p customer service . But alas all the followers will jump on the merry bandwagon , the thread will go off topic , get shut and probably end up with me being banned again .
> If anyone has the sense to read his other posts they would find out who the retailer is but that is your choice .
> Well done to the OP for biting his tongue on this one
> 
> EDIT , go figure , the retailer was the one in question the last time i got involved in a thread about his cr*p customer service which got me banned , be careful OP he has a lot of space on his double decker bandwagon . Loads of people on here willing to jump on it .


You have never been banned. You were reminded of the rules in the Private discussion zone over an antagonistic thread title, and had zero to do with a traders service.

Not something we usually divulge but it needed saying before people got the wrong idea.

I don't see why people brag about being banned. :tumbleweed:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

neilos said:


> Calm down fella, not exactly the end of the world is it....
> 
> You say you needed the products urgently, as an old skool manager once said to me, 'nothing is urgent, unless it's a matter of life and death, important yes, but nothing is urgent'
> 
> How about ringing the supplier in question and venting your frustration instead of throwing the teddies out the pram on an open forum......


Do not agree with you mate!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

turboyamaha said:


> Do not agree with you mate!!


Well, perhaps I'm the sort of person where nothing tends to bother me. Yes, the OP is a tad miffed, but TBH, there are plenty of other things to worry about.

Like I said, having an order being delivered late, not receiving it, isn't the end of the world is it, these things happen.


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Close the thread, its boring now. :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I wonder what will happen if the company in question (whoever they are) are a small company maybe a one man band , and they have just lost a parent or something and are going through a really hard time right now and just got someone in to hold the fort who is messing things up ...Just a thought that other things can happen and there is usually a reason


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

It's a shame not all traders on here sign up to an independent review system like Feefo. Nice to know when you are dealing with a trader that many others are also finding service top notch :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

This isn't the first thread on this subject regarding this company. I've also experienced similar problems and wasn't happy with the reasons given. This company seriously needs to sort itself out and learn lessons fast. They need to learn lessons from CYC and PB.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Can someone pm the company name as I have no idea.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Funny, nobody would dream of posting that a company had given them wonderful service and not naming the company.

OP, I respect your decision not to name the company, although I find it a pretty damning indictment of our trade relationships in the UK. I think reputations are only as good as the last customer served.

Hope the issue is resolved to your satisfaction, and that the company are decent enough to offer something as acknowledgement of their frankly shoddy service. Orders get delayed, we all know that but to have failed twice with you instigating communication both times is, in my opinion, unforgivable.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Turbo Tony said:


> Funny, nobody would dream of posting that a company had given them wonderful service and not naming the company.


There's been plenty of threads like this in the past which usually result in only half the story being told to begin with (IIRC one guy was blaming a company for a hold up in customs :wall. There are two sides to every story and I think the OP has done the right thing by not naming the company at this moment in time.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> There's been plenty of threads like this in the past which usually result in only half the story being told to begin with (IIRC one guy was blaming a company for a hold up in customs :wall. There are two sides to every story and I think the OP has done the right thing by not naming the company at this moment in time.


I actually find this a compelling reason to name the company rather than not name them to be honest... it gives them a chance to respond, as Waxamomo did in the OP's first complaint thread (which may not be the same issue he's talking about here).

Sometimes, though, traders really do just get it completely wrong...

edit: the "view count" on this thread is through the roof compared to other threads of the same age, so there's alot of potential power behind the whole "name and shame" approach.


----------

